# Want to BUY: Jui-Jitsu & Kuatsu, by GJ Rennie



## zopman

Looking to buy a hardcopy book of Jui-Jitsu and Kuatsu, by GJ Rennie, 1974

I searched the forums and the book is occasionally brought up but no posts are about selling the book. 

If you know anyone willing to sell the book directly or links to where this book can be found please let me know below or message me directly. I am willing to put in an offer or if you have a price in mind let me know.

Thanks


----------



## frank raud

When that book is available, it goes in the range of $1000-1500 US dollars. As it was privately published for the students of Kam Hock Hoe, it was never commercially available. Good luck in finding one. Took me 20 years to find a copy I could afford.


----------



## zopman

Yea I understand its a rare and expensive book, it was published in Australia where I am and I've seen it sell for $1200 AUD and regret not buying it at the time


----------



## Kevin Kimberlin

zopman said:


> Looking to buy a hardcopy book of Jui-Jitsu and Kuatsu, by GJ Rennie, 1974
> 
> I searched the forums and the book is occasionally brought up but no posts are about selling the book.
> 
> If you know anyone willing to sell the book directly or links to where this book can be found please let me know below or message me directly. I am willing to put in an offer or if you have a price in mind let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 23451


hi, we are just packing up for a move and found i have a copy of this book, soft cover is gone, the rest of the book is in great knick. Kev.


----------



## elder999

zopman said:


> Looking to buy a hardcopy book of Jui-Jitsu and Kuatsu, by GJ Rennie, 1974
> 
> I searched the forums and the book is occasionally brought up but no posts are about selling the book.
> 
> If you know anyone willing to sell the book directly or links to where this book can be found please let me know below or message me directly. I am willing to put in an offer or if you have a price in mind let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 23451


You might try writing GJ Rennie, aka the artist Biggibilla, as I did, many years ago.

https://biggibilla.net/azure-dragon-association


----------



## zopman

Hi Kev, I have just sent you a private message.

Thanks for the advice/info elder999, that may be an option I could take in the future


----------



## Ippon

Gents, any idea what this book is worth?
I've located one on ebay.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Ippon said:


> Gents, any idea what this book is worth?
> I've located one on ebay.


As stated earlier in this thread, 5 posts up from your question, 


frank raud said:


> When that book is available, it goes in the range of $1000-1500 US dollars. As it was privately published for the students of Kam Hock Hoe, it was never commercially available. Good luck in finding one. Took me 20 years to find a copy I could afford.


----------



## Bloomer

frank raud said:


> When that book is available, it goes in the range of $1000-1500 US dollars. As it was privately published for the students of Kam Hock Hoe, it was never commercially available. Good luck in finding one. Took me 20 years to find a copy I could afford.


Hi, I was a student of Graham Rennie and have the book your looking for.
Happy to negotiate a fair price


----------



## Bloomer

zopman said:


> Hi Kev, I have just sent you a private message.
> 
> Thanks for the advice/info elder999, that may be an option I could take in the future


Hi Zopman, I have the Martial Arts book you are looking for by Graham Rennie. I was his student in the 80’s and bought it. Happy to negotiate a fair price


----------



## Bloomer

frank raud said:


> When that book is available, it goes in the range of $1000-1500 US dollars. As it was privately published for the students of Kam Hock Hoe, it was never commercially available. Good luck in finding one. Took me 20 years to find a copy I could afford.


I have the Martial Art book by Graham Rennie… I was his student and happy to negotiate fair price


----------



## Bloomer

zopman said:


> Looking to buy a hardcopy book of Jui-Jitsu and Kuatsu, by GJ Rennie, 1974
> 
> I searched the forums and the book is occasionally brought up but no posts are about selling the book.
> 
> If you know anyone willing to sell the book directly or links to where this book can be found please let me know below or message me directly. I am willing to put in an offer or if you have a price in mind let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 23451


I have this book if your interested for a fair price. My email is ameriti6@hotmail.com


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Bloomer said:


> I have this book if your interested for a fair price. My email is ameriti6@hotmail.com


Just in case the OP doesn't get emailed notifications anymore about quotes, but does get about tags, @zopman


----------



## O'Malley

If only we could find someone who has the book and would be happy to negotiate a fair price...


----------



## zopman

Hi all, 

Just managed to get my own copy of the book on auction at $355AUD (or $258USD at the time of this post)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## jks9199

zopman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just managed to get my own copy of the book on auction at $355AUD (or $258USD at the time of this post)
> 
> Thanks for all the replies


Wow!  After over a year, congrats!  That was a long search.


----------

